# Test Drive: Mazda 3



## solidsnake (May 20, 2004)

Many new cars out there do not deserve the attention they get, and many  new cars do not get the attention they deserve, so where does the 2004 Mazda 3 fall in place?


Definitely a neat car that one should consider in the compact car market.

Test driven as shown:

http://www.maximum-cars.com/Cars/Car.php?carnumber=556

Engine: 1999 cc DOHC 16v Inline-4, 150 hp, 138 ft-lbs 

Transmission: 5-speed manual, front wheel drive 

Performance: 0-100 km/h in 8.8 seconds, top speed is 200 km/h. 

Economy: 8.8 l/100km 

Suspension: F: McPherson Strut / R: Multi-Link


*Interiour:*

Almost radical in design are Mazda 3's gauges which really blend in well with the stereo system which happens to sound more than decent for a factory unit.  

While one may take a few minutes to be settled in, I know I did, you surely get accustomed to the workings of the Mazda 3.  I only have one major complaint, and a minor one.

1.  The headrests are a failure, they seem to be pushing my head forward way too far in.
2.  You are going to be annoyed that the speedometer reaches 60 mph / 100km only at 1/4 of the whole gauge so you kind of get the feeling that you are driving slower than you really are. 








Backseats are not bad for a 4 door, the door hatch opens like any other and there is room to store a day's groceries.

Interiour score:  7 / 10


*Exteriour*


And I thought only real expensive cars looked flashy!






The front end surely reminds one of the bigger brother Mazda 6 and Mazda surely did not lose any design cues that have been distinguishing them apart from other auto makers.

With standard fog lights and wide air dam on the front bumper, the sporty looks is very appealing.  The headlights have a feline-like look as if it were to pounce in the middle of the night, or creep out of the garage to take a thrill ride.






The rear did not lose an compromise in design unlike the Celica and now discontinued Protege that fit in the same market.  The hatchback model shown here has styled tail lights that may not appeal to all, but at least they retain to the styling of the vehicle itself.


Exteriour score:  8 / 10


*Performance*


No car can look too aggressive and not have any power behind it, and this is true with the Mazda 3.  Mazda decided to use the MZR engine line up, and while I drove the 2.0 L Inline four with 148 bhp,  there is a 2.3 L available pushing 160 bhp at identical 6500 RPM







The Mazda 3 is even designed to be safer during a front end collision, new breakable engine mounts are visible in the picture above and in case of a head on collision, the mounts will break off and the engine will be pushed underneath the passengers for further safety, a good use of modern technology to that.

While the car reaches 0-60 in 8.8 seconds it surely felt that this car was not truly designed to take on the likes of the Civic Si or Focus SVT in hatchback sport compact cars, we can only pray for a Mazda Speed version.

I drove the 5 speed manual and it also come avaiable in CVVT 4 speed automatic, but if you're like me, you'll want to pick up the 5 speed for only $19k MSRP.


Performance score:  7.5

Final score:  7.75 / 10

An honest to goodness score for an honest shot from Mazda to pick up momentum in the compact car market.  I can only hope that further revisions can correct those minor let downs that will be noticable to future drivers.

~snake


----------

